# Need help (measurement) of Piko window



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone help? 

I need the dimensions of the small square windows that come with many Piko kits. 

I'm talking about the little "attic" or "dormer" windows that you can see here: 










Dimensions needed are, size of the hole in a wall for the window, and then the overall size of the window. 

I'm working on a sketch up of my Gomez store project and would like to incorporate this window into the back of the structure. I have extras of these from other Piko kits. The problem is they are in Colorado (along with the layout) and I'm in California. But I don't go to Colorado until June. And our local hobby shop here in California is great so I'd like to get all of the plastic before I leave. Hope this explanation isn't too confusing  

BTW, here's a preview of the Gomez store in Google sketch up...great program to see how it will look in 3D. Also great to see exactly what plastic pieces I need:


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt 
Why is it so crucial to be exact with that window, if your supplier can provide a window with the size that looks appropiate, is that not the key? 
Boy is not sketchup an awesome program, I use it everyday in my business, it makes life so much easier. I also build all my buildings out of steel, I draw them up in sketchup first, and the cnc plasma cuts them off the drawings, WOW what a program. 
Dennis


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not super crucial. I just wanted to draw it up in sketchup and be exact with the placement. 

Sketchup sure is such a great program...and freeware too. I can see exactly what I have to do in 3D. Makes ordering pieces, well a "piece" of cake. 

Looking at the sketchup plans, I'm thinking about not even using the little window. I think it looks better with just the two rear windows:


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree, it looks better with out it. 
I don't have the free ware version, we just have a few more capabilities, If you ever want a durable steel building draw it up and I can quote it for you, You have done the hard part on sketchup. 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt 
If you ever have any questions on sketchup, blast them to me 
Dennis


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

If you're still interested, I can get the measurements for you off mine. I'm not sure they are the same across kits, but I have the house already built in the Village. 

I will agree that it looks fine without the extra window. 

Paul


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Paul. 

But I'm thinking, along with everyone else, that it looks pretty good without the upper window. So I don't need the measurements anymore.


----------

